# Z3 Fest - April 10 -13, 2003 near Atlanta



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Sounds like a great event:

http://www.z3fest.com/

Sounds like Randy Forbes will be there:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17206


----------



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

Scott,

Not much gets past you...
And you're quick too!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

There was talk of a West Coast get together, but have heard nothing lately. Until then, you guys back East have the best Z car events going.


----------



## StevzZ3 (Apr 30, 2002)

Dude, are we TOO laid back or what. We need more than 'fest for all year. Ideas?:dunno:


----------



## AndyM (Apr 18, 2002)

I'm thinking of attending. Who is interested in a convoy of sorts? I know one Cincinnati Z member who is already signed up and I think he would be up for getting a small convoy together. Randy, you interested? Anyone between Cincinnati and the destination want to meet up along the way?

Going to have to step it up a notch to get ready. Will need Xpel installed before I get on the highway.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

StevzZ3 said:


> *Dude, are we TOO laid back or what. We need more than 'fest for all year. Ideas?:dunno: *


There was talk one time of some people trying to organize a West Coast Z event, but I think one of the guys that was really pushing for it kind of dissappeared :dunno:

For this event, I got a PM and hopefully soon will see some info posted from vance.


----------



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

AndyM said:


> *I'm thinking of attending. Who is interested in a convoy of sorts? I know one Cincinnati Z member who is already signed up and I think he would be up for getting a small convoy together. Randy, you interested? Anyone between Cincinnati and the destination want to meet up along the way?
> 
> Going to have to step it up a notch to get ready. Will need Xpel installed before I get on the highway. *


Depends...
Are you driving your Coupe?


----------



## AndyM (Apr 18, 2002)

yep. not going as a vendor...just a civilian.


----------



## AndyM (Apr 18, 2002)

For those interested:

Bob Slone (Cincinnati) and Todd Johnston (Northern Ohio) are planning on driving down to Knoxville on Wednesday, hitting the Dragon on Thursday morning and then heading the rest of the way.

I'm not sure if I will go with them or not and would be open to another caravan if others are interested and or could not get Wed.-Friday off from their job.


----------



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

Nothing cast in stone yet, but we'll likely leave Thursday morning and head towards Atlanta.

Might have a few shortened shift levers in my trunk...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

From vance-man:

Z3Fest Part One: The Chateau Elan.

It will come as a surprise, trust us. Enroute to Z3Fest, you will suddenly come upon this place, and gasp, left breathless. Through the hedgerows you will go, down the long palatial courtyard, gracefully slowing your approach to this grand estate, much as Kings and Queens did on their way to the hunt. And what will be waiting for you along the entire front escarpment? Bright, shiny Z3s, oh yes, one after the other. Aristocrats of the road now gallantly at rest, like chariots claiming their rightful place in history.

Welcome! Welcome to the Chateau Elan and to the adventure that is Z3Fest.

Come, enter this chateau of vaulted ceilings and great rooms and immediately feel special and at home. (And for a whole lot less than anyone else is paying, by the way.) Not just any hotel, the Chateau Elan is a full-service spa, winery and resort, too. But more so, it is a wonderful combination of French Provencial elegance and Southern hospitality---with accommodations to match! As comfortable, really, as black tie & tails, or the shorts and T-shirts you and your Z3 friends will be wearing.

And the Chateau staff? Well, don't be surprised if you hear, "Good morning, Mister Phelps." No, it isn't Mission Impossible calling; it's a member of the Chateau staff kindly greeting our own Patrick Phelps. So, please, accept that the staff here may treat you just as nicely, too. (They're that good.)

What more could you ask of an event?

Plenty.

Try a tour of exotic American car manufacturer, Panoz. Or a mountain convoy with friends on an April spring morn. Test your skills at the Panoz Track autocross. Or, ok, yodel if you want at the Talent Show, what the hey? But, pray tell, what's this? A German town nestled deep in the Georgia mountains?

[Stay tuned, Z3ers. More to come.]

-------------------------------------------------------
For details and reservations, go to z3fest.com


----------



## AndyM (Apr 18, 2002)

Randy Forbes said:


> *Nothing cast in stone yet, but we'll likely leave Thursday morning and head towards Atlanta.
> 
> Might have a few shortened shift levers in my trunk... *


I will be taking a few items. Would be nice to recover the cost of the trip (at least hotel room). If you want someone to tag along with you, let me know. I am still unsure if I want leave on Wed.


----------



## AndyM (Apr 18, 2002)

Damn, the hotel they want you to stay at is $400+ for 2 nights! Do you get a private French Maid for that? Does anyone know of a Motel 6 or something nearby?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Part 2 sent to me by vance-man:

Z3Fest Part Two: Panoz Tour and Autocross.

You can hear the sounds of breathing in your helmet. Heart rate? Definitely up, your hand tapping, impatient, on the stick. Ahead, a maze of cones to drive through at the highest possible speed. "Try!" You say this within, wanting only your best, knowing, if you succeed, you will see everything without looking. It will be a dance on tarmac, the whirl and swirl of time standing still. You tap at the accelerator, once, twice, punch in the clutch, slam the stick forward, oh yeah, let the song begin.

Welcome to the spirit of Z3Fest! And welcome to the dash and sprint of our autocross event, hosted by the folks at Panoz Auto Development Company.

The guy right there at the starting gate, in fact---staring at you inside the cockpit---he's the same guy you met on the Panoz factory tour. Yep, just a stone's throw from the Chateau Elan, the two steel factory buildings had looked quite simple, you thought. But inside, the people at work, who obviously love what they do, were hand-building cars as if they were American Dreams. The vast assembly area abuzz with workers, parts being carried back and forth as you marveled and watched them hone a Panoz Esperante into shape&#8230;slowly&#8230;the want for perfection. "No assembly line here," the tour guide had said. "Each member of the team specializes in one area of the car and works with other specialists until completion. That usually translates into a car about every eight weeks&#8230;."

The sudden tapping on the window draws your attention, breaks you from your reverie. Oh, the autocross! You punch at the engine, grip hard at the shifter, the Chateau looming in the background. Enough of this Panoz daydream. Clutch in. Time to enter the valley where the ponies run. Stick forward. The guy at the starting gate is now in your face, he has five fingers up&#8230;then four&#8230;then three&#8230;two&#8230;one&#8230;

"Go!" to Z3Fest.com for reservations and more fun-filled details.

[Stay tuned, Z3ers. More to come!]


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Part 3 from vance-man:

Z3Fest Part Three: The Talent Show.

Oh boy, the stomach butterflies are flapping now---and big-time! Doesn't help that the great room at the Chateau still echoes. Nope, you're next, your knees a little wobbly, and the audience is only now settling down. Shoot, some are still crying tears at how funny that last guy was. I mean, can you believe it? You gulp, wipe at the sweat, step out into the great stage lights. Man, he DID make his face look like a goldfish!

Welcome to the friendly fun and miles of smiles of Z3Fest! Turn the applause light on, please, and welcome to night two: The Talent Show.

It's a hoot for the grand prize loot, it is. So come get your mojo workin'. Z3ers like you are going to. And when they make fools of themselves, not to worry; the man behind the curtain with the hook is gonna get busy. Anything goes, you know? A William Shatner impression? Come on down! Got a favorite joke or magic trick? Yep, we're right with ya. Bring your ukulele, sing karaoke, heck, twirl plates on long sticks for all we care. Say what? Curl your tongue at the troops? Ab-so-lutely! Why not? We're Z3ers. It's easy to drive big smiles on these faces.

Wanna bet there isn't a better place to be this April?

"You're on!" at Z3Fest.com for reservations and more details.

[Stay tuned, Z3ers. More to come.]


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Z3Fest Part Four: The Drive to Helen.

_

It is as if you have been waiting for this moment all your life._ The air somehow crisper as the early morning light slowly reveals the Chateau through the hillside mist._ You are in a line, one after the other, simply waiting._ Like a parade about to begin…like chariots of the kingdom awaiting word on the wind._ Then, suddenly, birds scatter, as an engine sparks to life, and another and another.__ Doors quickly open and close._ Talking stops._ It is a chain of events that brings a smile to your face, the convoy now humming, raring to go as the talkabout blurts out, "Saddle up!" 

_

Welcome to the celebration that is Z3Fest!_ And welcome to the Saturday mountain drive to Helen, Georgia._ 

_

It won't be the usual fare._ Nope, not this time._ After two hours out---over twisties, passing vistas---the joyous ride on the endless ribbon will come to a place unexpected._ The streets cobbled, storefronts and hotels, all Chalet-styled._ Everything, as far as the eye can see, German, Swiss, and inviting._ The Mayor himself is welcoming us in, the Sheriff leading the way._ Look!_ Townsfolk are pointing, children are running alongside, everyone is coming out to witness the great and colorful passing._ And as the proud convoy slows its dance, to park in its town-assigned spaces, know that you can keep that foolish ol' grin on your face, please._ A spirited lunch is next that won't cost you a deutschemark._ Yep, in a place that yodels and overlooks a river but is oh-so-much what you've come to expect of this super-gala event.

_

Hey, is this any way to run a Z3 party?

_

"You betcha!"_ Ride on to Z3Fest.com for more details._ Just hurry._ Registration ends this February 15th.



-vance-man


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Some Preliminary Caravan pics:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25729


----------

